# JC Higgins Model 20 ..12 ga



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

I need a Barrel for a Sears A.K.A. JC Higgins Model 20... 12 gauge Barrel....

Email me or give me a reply on what you have and asking price.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

